# Mini Koringberg Vape Meet



## Andre (11/1/15)

How awesome was that. Vape and other talk, some good wine and food and even a coil built. Thanks for the visit @jtgrey and HRH, Natasha.
From left to right: @jtgrey on a Reo, Natasha on an IPV, Alicia with Liam (grandson), Martie (friend) with iStick, Belinda (@Andre's HRH) with iStick and @Andre's Reos, abandoned to take the pic.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/1/15)

REO and Red Wine... doesn't get much better than that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (11/1/15)

Lovely @Andre and @jtgrey 
Must have been great!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey (11/1/15)

@Andre thank you very much for the awesome day . We really enjoyed it. Thenk you for the odin and the coil tool . I think the odin is my new favourite on the reo . You definitely know how to coil the cyclops because I can enjoy it now too .
Will definitely come and visit you again .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (11/1/15)

Awesome

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## TylerD (11/1/15)

It looks awesome! Whoop!
O and thanks to you and Rob I just had to open some wine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HPBotha (11/1/15)

Andre said:


> How awesome was that. Vape and other talk, some good wine and food and even a coil built. Thanks for the visit @jtgrey and HRH, Natasha.
> From left to right: @jtgrey on a Reo, Natasha on an IPV, Alicia with Liam (grandson), Martie (friend) with iStick, Belinda (@Andre's HRH) with iStick and @Andre's Reos, abandoned to take the pic.



@Andre that looks great!!!! still think we should have a wine guide to vaping! *juice and JUICE combo guide!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/1/15)

Lovely little meet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/1/15)

Nice one guys!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Arthster (11/1/15)

Dont know about wine. I am know nothing about win. So far the best vape along drink for me. I nice big mug of Vida coffee. Man that makes for some excellent vaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

